# Affinity Photo alternative to PS



## iancass (Jan 5, 2018)

Operating System:win 7
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

I was wondering if Affinity Photo can be a good alternative to PS for casual usage? I prefer the price and if it can do 75% of what PS can do I would be happy.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 5, 2018)

I can only suggest trying it yourself, though I'd suggest rephrasing your happiness metric as "75% of _what you do_ in PS"....


----------



## mcasan (Jan 21, 2018)

Affinity Photo its not 100% non-destructive.   If you start in their Develop module, you have to render to go to the Photo module.  You can not go back to Develop and redo the raw edits.    Compare that to Lr and PS where you can do your raw edits in Lr and send the edited image to Ps as a smart object.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jan 23, 2018)

The raw editor in Affinity is not a patch on LR/ACR.


----------

